# Grazing the Nano-grass



## hardheadjarhead (Feb 13, 2005)

Here's something that might work for future computer applications:

http://www.computerworld.com/news/2004/story/0,11280,96480,00.html?from=story_package


Personally, I want a boat made out of this stuff.  Or some water skis.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## dubljay (Feb 13, 2005)

Interesting article.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## bignick (Feb 13, 2005)

couldn't seem to get the link to work for me....


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 14, 2005)

Didn't work for me either last night.  Works fine now, though.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 14, 2005)

Very cool tech.


----------



## bignick (Feb 14, 2005)

got it now...

yes, nanotechnology has a lot of promising uses in the future...although when we're dealing with something like this i think we need to be careful...i think there was a possible problem with one type of nano structure that destroyed cells....


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Feb 14, 2005)

Apparently buckyballs can cause brain damage in fish:

http://www.newscientist.com/article.ns?id=dn4825

This causes justifiable concern...yet given the durability of carbon structures, and its potential in a number of fields, I don't think we'll see a slowing of research.  We'll have to be careful, though.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## bignick (Feb 14, 2005)

yep...that's what it was...thanks for doing my research for me...


----------

